# What would you do? Broken tooth, ~1 year old dog.



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Posting on behalf of a friend. One canine broke, appears to be below the gumline in the front. The other canine you can see heavy wear from kennel chewing. Meeting with Dr. tomorrow morning. Anyone have past experience with a break like this?

Root Canal and crown the broken one? (is there enough there to adhere to?)
3/4 or full crown the damaged one knowing it will break eventually anyway?
Do nothing?

Young dog with plans to do sport.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

It all depends of the dog,there is a big chance the other canine will break also.How did the tooth break?
Was it impact or from pulling?
My dog broke both of them on impact,i do not know if that means weak teeth or just an accident.
Had a root canal done and just filled and polished,you could never notice any difference in bitework after that.
He always had a full bite and that is what made the difference.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

His good canine looks like it's worn from fence fighting with a chain link fence. 
Not sure if a cap will help that but a vet should look at the broken tooth.
That would have weakened the one that broke and will do the same to the other in time. 

Upper canines broke at or below the gum line can create a serious infection in the sinus cavity.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

it's already been mentioned but worth repeating : canines are not always a simple fix
- i would only have it fixed by a canine dental specialist with experience and refs

- obviously the owner should address the cause and not just treat the effects
- you didn't say how well you knew the owner/dog and it's living situation or behaviors etc, but the overall pic doesn't look like it happened suddenly 
- which might indicate an owner not properly taking care of his dog

try and get that message home as best you can, and it might help him in other ways too

example : an owner i was working with (handling aggressive shiba) was constantly feeding crap to his dog. anal glands backed up. owner had no clue but too lazy to learn how to do it himself. scared to handle his own dog's butt. asks vet to express them. dog bites tech. vet says he "prefers" the owner find a different vet, owner now has to drive farther for vet care and dog can't go to a very well respected vet who has more business than he can deal with and can be selective about which customers he accepts


----------



## Walker Woods (Jun 12, 2013)

My APBT broke his upper canine colliding with concrete at about a year old. We had a root canal and it healed pretty quickly. I do not do protection sports with this dog but he does help me practice my helper moves. His grip is still very full and firm. He sure does not have any issues torturing a spring pole for hours at a time.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Ouch. Dr said all four need repair $$$


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Looked like wearing on inside.....


----------

